# First Bridgelux Mod here on CPF - 2K Lumen many pics



## mash.m (Jun 27, 2009)

hi,

i will present the first bridgelux mod here on cpf. i used the bigest available emitter with 2000 lumen output.
host is a ultrafire rl-2088 wich is originaly with a six die ostar. there are three 18650 lions for power. here some pictures from my mod and what i did:

first disasamble all:






some work with my lathe - yes baby this lathe is about 80 years old, but it do the job like charm:





glued the emitter on the base:





test if it seat right:





check the reflector seat:





now the difficult part. modding the boost driver. in its original it will give 800mA to the led, but this is not enaugh for the bridglux. to get 2000 lumen it needs 2000 mA @ 16,x volts:





to get the power i need i done some things: change the orginal fet against 2 high power fets from a comutermainbord (there was a second place on the pcb). these fet´s can push high current to throu the coil. add a second condensator, change the feetback resistors and the diodes. now the driver ushed 2200mA to the emitter:





so here some shots inside the reflector. this picture is heavy underexposed so we can see the 25 dies:





another icture i litte brighter:





again:





the complete setup:





at low mode:





i will take some beamshot these days. this flashlight is a real floodmonster!

markus


----------



## Nos (Jun 27, 2009)

*Re: First Bidgelux Mod here on CPF - 2K Lumen many pics*

 wooooooot?

yeah monster!!!!


----------



## cuttingedge (Jun 27, 2009)

*Re: First Bidgelux Mod here on CPF - 2K Lumen many pics*

Very impressive so far. Can't wait for the beam shots with this tank. I am a proud owner of an RL-2088 myself. If any light can handle this power, the UF can.
Thanks for the pics.


----------



## darkzero (Jun 27, 2009)

*Re: First Bidgelux Mod here on CPF - 2K Lumen many pics*

Beautiful mod, great job! :twothumbs


----------



## Illum (Jun 27, 2009)

*Re: First Bidgelux Mod here on CPF - 2K Lumen many pics*

I still can't believe you managed to run it off of a battery though...the way they are designed are for dedicated power supplies:thinking:


----------



## Essexman (Jun 27, 2009)

*Re: First Bidgelux Mod here on CPF - 2K Lumen many pics*

Nice mod, nice pics too. Looking forward to the beamshots


----------



## jeffosborne (Jun 27, 2009)

*Re: First Bidgelux Mod here on CPF - 2K Lumen many pics*

Wow! Good job getting this new part into use, well done. Let me see, if it is getting 2.2 amps at 16 volts, that's 35 watts! Sounds like a job for a cooling fan, or perhaps it's a cordless solution for an easy-bake oven  Do tell, how is the heat factor after 10 minutes? Cheers, Jeff


----------



## mash.m (Jun 28, 2009)

*Re: First Bidgelux Mod here on CPF - 2K Lumen many pics*

hi,

sorry no beamshots today, cause there is a street festival in our town and i had too much beer last night :nana:

the flashlight get warm very fast at the high mode. later in this day i wan to make some messurements about the temperature.

markus


----------



## Nos (Jun 28, 2009)

*Re: First Bidgelux Mod here on CPF - 2K Lumen many pics*



mash.m said:


> hi,
> 
> sorry no beamshots today, cause there is a street festival in our town and i had too much beer last night :nana:



yeah was fun


----------



## mmbeller191 (Jun 30, 2009)

So does this light still have a high/low/strobe UI? I wonder what a 2000 lumen strobe would feel like in ur face in a dark room. Great mod!


----------



## supasizefries (Jun 30, 2009)

Damn that is so cool.  Can't wait for some beam shots.


----------



## Gryloc (Jul 1, 2009)

Nice mod! I bet the beam will be floody, yet still useful (curious to see dem beemshots ). 

Could you share more info on the modified LED driver? I am curious how you could modify a small boost circuit to output 2.2A. If the efficiency is still decent (so the increased losses do not cause the driver to overheat), then that would be amazing! Could you share more info -like base circuit, and what parts were added or swapped and where? 

Such a boost driver would be useful for powering multiple XR-E or TFFC K2 emitters, or possibly mulitple MC-E or P7 emitters from a lower voltage battery pack. Thank you!

-Tony


----------



## toby_pra (Jul 1, 2009)

Very nice mod....some beamshots later would be really really nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hallmcc (Jul 1, 2009)

Very nice!

Would you be willing to modify two more drivers? :thumbsup:


----------



## jar3ds (Jul 1, 2009)

can't wait for beam shots... that ultrafire rl 2088 is a nice body being that its 3x16850!  

whats the diameter of head where it meets the lense?


----------



## purduephotog (Jul 2, 2009)

I too am very interested in this driver for the same reasons- I want to drive a couple of these in the house but I really blanch at buying the 40 watt xitanium drivers (I own 4 of them) and dedicating each one to a single bridgelux.

I've also got a couple of heat pipe copper heat sinks that they'd have to be run on- since you've read the spec sheet they need massive amounts of cooling. I've been looking to see if there is anyone out there that has COTS heatpipes but it seems it's pretty much limited to computer manufactures- there are some nice dell heat pipes for laptops but I think they're more GPU oriented and aren't designed to handle the 25 watts from the heat LEDs.

You used to be able to get heat pipe sinks from AMD X2 chips on ebay for about 10$- I should have picked a few more up at the time. Oh well.

Where was the original driver from?


----------



## mash.m (Jul 4, 2009)

hi,

sorry no beamshots at this moment. my wife means that i have to work at the garden, i think so too but a prefer work on my flashlight :thinking:

some details about the driver. it is the original driver delivered with the 2088. in original state it provides 21 volts at 800mA.
last night i was able to modify again with a biger smd coil and an better cap. no i get 2,5 amps out, but not very effective. still get´s extreme hot at high mode. the driver still have three modes: high,low and strobe. i am not happy with this. so i think i try to mod a shark. the shark should be able to handle 4 amps at the input. so i think i can easy get 2 amps out with three 18650. i am not shure if i will use the remora or an pot. i prefer the pot, but untill now i do not find the right to place this. any ideas?

please stay tuned for the beamshots 

markus


----------



## purduephotog (Jul 5, 2009)

mash.m said:


> hi,
> 
> sorry no beamshots at this moment. my wife means that i have to work at the garden, i think so too but a prefer work on my flashlight :thinking:
> 
> ...



I'm assuming you mean the driver gets really hot on high?

There is this one-
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.26106
15W / 17.5v @ 800ma- already has a pretty large coil... but no can see the IC.

It would be very nice to get one and then set it up to power a bridgelux. I'd go insane with the possibilities- Heck I could even clamp the units onto my water pipes in the basement- large thermal mass + water = great free cooling (or hot water heating, etc)


----------



## mash.m (Jul 5, 2009)

yes, i mean that the driver gets realy realy hot at high mode.

good news, today i build my own boost driver with a ne555 timer, power fet and a self windet coil. first tests look impressive. calculations show that the driver at 10 volts input have an efficiency from 93%. now i must make i automated current regulation with clipping at 2500mA.

markus


----------



## mash.m (Jul 17, 2009)

hi,

now some beamshots at 1650mA.

here you can see how the bridgelux works with the original reflector:






same but outside at 20 meters distance:






beamshot. not so good cause i used no tripod. end of the light is 50 meters away:





markus


----------



## NorthAmericanMonitoring (Aug 14, 2009)

It's MINE! MUAHHAHAHAHAHA!

NAM


----------



## almaul2 (Sep 30, 2010)

I need driver for a C2002, and manufactured to 3x18650:shrug:


----------



## mash.m (Sep 30, 2010)

almaul2 said:


> I need driver for a C2002, and manufactured to 3x18650:shrug:


 
hi,

what is a c2002? how many current and voltage?

markus


----------



## jason 77 (Sep 30, 2010)

mash.m said:


> hi,
> 
> what is a c2002? how many current and voltage?
> 
> markus



higher output bridgelux 
16.2 volts
1.5 amps "max 2.5 amps"
2200 lumen output

I am curious to see if you've tried a aspheric lens on this flashlight, to see if you can get more "throw" out of it?


----------



## saabluster (Sep 30, 2010)

jason 77 said:


> I am curious to see if you've tried a aspheric lens on this flashlight, to see if you can get more "throw" out of it?



:sick2: Umm.. no that's not a good idea. The multi-die emitters are not suitable for aspheric use. It would create a beam with tons of little spots all over.


----------



## CKOD (Oct 1, 2010)

saabluster said:


> :sick2: Umm.. no that's not a good idea. The multi-die emitters are not suitable for aspheric use. It would create a beam with tons of little spots all over.


 

It'd be perfect for shining on a disco ball, :nana:


----------



## almaul2 (Oct 16, 2010)

Hi, I have made a Bridgelux, 3x18650 ,Bridgelux reflective ,C2002, and is amazing the flood of light, very good.:naughty:


----------



## almaul2 (Oct 16, 2010)

and only 1400ma.


----------



## mash.m (Oct 16, 2010)

almaul2 said:


> Hi, I have made a Bridgelux, 3x18650 ,Bridgelux reflective ,C2002, and is amazing the flood of light, very good.:naughty:


 
pictures?


----------



## almaul2 (Oct 17, 2010)




----------



## almaul2 (Oct 17, 2010)

[/IMG]


----------

